# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى المسابقات الثقافية >  >  ماذا في الصندوق ؟؟

## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*صباح / مساء الخير*


*لدي مسابقة جديدة واتمنى ان تعجبكم*


*مسابقة ماذا في الصندوق*


*فكرة**المسابقة هي**:* 


*ان نخبىء شيء في الصندوق*


*والمطلوب منكم السؤال عن هذا الشيء أسئلة متنوّعة* *ومن خلال الإجابات*
*الذكي* *هو من يربط المعلومات بهذا الشيء*
*ليستنتج في النهاية ماذا يحوي الصندوق ؟؟*


**


*وهي* *مسابقة خفيفة تساعد على تنمية الذهن والجانب الفكري وتحتاج الى قليل من الذكاء والإحساس* *والإستنتاج وفًقا للمعلومات والمعطيات*


*قبل أن أبدأ المسابقة .. هناك شروط .. وهي** :*
*1/ الأسئلة* *التي تُطرح تكون إجابتها إمّا بـ لا أو نعم** ..*
*مثلا ممنوع أن يُسأل : ما لونه ؟**بل يكون السؤال : هل لونه أبيض ؟*
** * * * **
*2/ يمنع أن يكون السؤال : هل هو**كذا ـ بكتابة اسم هذا الشيء ـ ؟*
** * * * **
*3/**من يستنتج الشيء مرتان ويكون خطأ يخرج* *من المسابقة فورًا** ..*
*ولن يقبل منه أي سؤال .. ولا يحق له المشاركة إلا عندما**يوضع شيء آخر في الصندوق** ..*
** * * * **
*4/ مع كل رد سأقوم بوضع المعلومات التي* *توصّلتم إليها عن طريق أجوبة الأسئلة .. حتى يسهل عليكم المتابعة والتحليل دون* *الرجوع إلى جميع الردود** ..*
** * * * **
*5/* *أقصى عدد من الأسئلة في الرد الواحد**ثلاثة فقط** ..*
** * * * **


*6/ اذا لم يستطع الأعضاء ان يتعرف على ما في الصندوق خلال اسبوع سوف اقوم بلأجابة عنه في اليوم التالي*


** * * * **


*والأجابة الصحيحة سيكون لها خمسة تقاييم بلإضافة الى وسام*


*وبالتوفيق للجميع يارب*


*الآن .. أغمضوا أعينكم** ..* 
*ها  قد وضعت شيئاّ في الصندوق ..* 
*ما هو**؟؟*
*بانتظار الأسئلة ،،*

----------

إبتسام السهم (11-12-2010), 

دمعة على السطور (09-28-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (09-28-2010)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة 

فكرة اكتنزت ديباجاً ساحراً ..
رائعة جداً ..جداً...


راح ابدأ بسم الله وإن شاء الله أوفق ..

1 أ جمادٌ هو ..!
2 أمصنوعٌ من خشب..!
3 أيُحتمل أن يوجد بالمطبخ!!


صفاء الروح..
لمحتواكِ جمالاً فائقا ياغالية ..
سلم فكركِ العميق..وسلم عشقكِ للتجديد...
اتمنى أن يحظى متصفحكِ بولوج نجوم تزيدهُ نور..

موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

صفآء الروح (09-28-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة  
> فكرة اكتنزت ديباجاً ساحراً ..
> رائعة جداً ..جداً... 
> 
> راح ابدأ بسم الله وإن شاء الله أوفق .. 
> 1 أ جمادٌ هو ..!
> 2 أمصنوعٌ من خشب..!
> 3 أيُحتمل أن يوجد بالمطبخ!! 
> 
> ...



*ياهلا وغلا فيش غناتي دموعة*
*افرحتي قلبي بتواجدك في متصفحي المتواضع*
*لا حرمت من تواجدك يارب*
*اجابتي على الأسئلة هي:*
1 أ جمادٌ هو ..!
*نعم جماد*
2 أمصنوعٌ من خشب..!
*لا غير مصنوع من الخشب*
3 أيُحتمل أن يوجد بالمطبخ!!
*نعم ممكن ان يتواجد في المطبخ*

*لك تقييم دموعي لأول رد*
*لا حرمت منك يارب*
*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*مسابقة رائعة جدا جدا 
وها انا قد جهزتها لرحلتنا الخميس للشاليه
فكرة رائعه جدا 

اذن جماد وممكن استخدامه في المطبخ 
هل يمكن استخدامه في غرفة النوم؟
هل هو مصنوع من البلاستيك؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مسابقة رائعة جدا جدا 
> وها انا قد جهزتها لرحلتنا الخميس للشاليه
> فكرة رائعه جدا 
> 
> اذن جماد وممكن استخدامه في المطبخ 
> هل يمكن استخدامه في غرفة النوم؟
> هل هو مصنوع من البلاستيك؟*



*ياهلا وغلا فيش خيتو عفاف*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*اجوبتي على اسألتك*
هل يمكن استخدامه في غرفة النوم؟
*نعم ممكن استخدامه في غرفة النوم*
هل هو مصنوع من البلاستيك؟
*لا ليس مصنوع من البلاستيك*

*بالتوفيق يارب*

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...*

*كل الشكر يحوف عطاءك  خيتو   صفاء* 

*وبسم الله رح  أغامر بأسئلتيي ****

*امممم* 
*جماد ويوضع بغرفة النوم* 
*وليس خشبيا أو بلاستيكيا  !!!*

*1  هل هو ساعة منبه  ؟؟؟*

*2  هل هو كأس من الماء  ؟؟*

*3  هل هو ورق للكتابة  ؟؟؟*



*{ الموالية ما عندها مواصفات أبد  }*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...*
> 
> *كل الشكر يحوف عطاءك خيتو صفاء* 
> 
> *وبسم الله رح أغامر بأسئلتيي ****
> 
> *امممم* 
> *جماد ويوضع بغرفة النوم* 
> *وليس خشبيا أو بلاستيكيا !!!*
> ...



*ياهلا مواليه غناتي*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*بس اسألتك تجاوزت الشروط شكلش ما قريتيها* 
*شوفي هذا الشرط*
*2/ يمنع أن يكون السؤال : هل هوكذا ـ بكتابة اسم هذا الشيء ـ ؟*
*اسألي زي الأسألة الي انسألت عن صناعته واين يتواجد او اي شي يخطر في بالش*
*غير هل هو كذا*
*لأنه هذي الأسألة تعتبر تخمينات*
*الله يوفقش يارب*
*تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسمه تعالى ..*

*والله قريتها للشروط* 

*بس يمكن ما انتبهت لعدم التخمين ..*

*عموماً  رح أسأل ...من جديد ..*

*1 -  هل هو مصنوع  من قماش ... ؟؟*

*2  -  هل يوضع على الطاولة  ؟؟ ...*

*3  -  هل  له عدة مقاسات  ؟؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*
*مسابقه رآآائعه وثقافة ذهنيه ممتازهـ*
*دائماً متألقة في أختياركِ للمسابقات*
*نهوووض [صفاء ..*
*الله يعطيكِ العاآآآفيه ع المجهوود الحلووو*
*ورآآاجعه ان شااء الله بتخميناات والاجابات*
*وموفقه لكل خير بحق الآل الكراآآم*
*دمتي بعين الله*

----------


## ليلاس

*فكررة رووووووعهـ و مفيدة ..*

*تسلمين يــــ الغآلية ..*

*ع الطرح المتألق ..*

*يعطيك العآفية .."*

*لي عودة ..~*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> * بسمه تعالى ..*
> 
> *والله قريتها للشروط* 
> 
> *بس يمكن ما انتبهت لعدم التخمين ..*
> 
> *عموماً رح أسأل ...من جديد ..*
> 
> *1 - هل هو مصنوع من قماش ... ؟؟*
> ...



*ياهلا بيك موالية مرة اخرة*
*ايوة كذا حلوة الأسئلة*
*ويالله نجاوب عليش*
*1 - هل هو مصنوع من قماش ... ؟؟*
*لا ليش مصنوع من القماش

2 - هل يوضع على الطاولة ؟؟ ...*
*نعم ممكن ان يوضع على الطاولة*
*3 - هل له عدة مقاسات ؟؟؟* 
*نعم له عدة مقاسات*
*بالتوفيق لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته*
> *مسابقه رآآائعه وثقافة ذهنيه ممتازهـ*
> *دائماً متألقة في أختياركِ للمسابقات*
> *نهوووض [صفاء ..*
> *الله يعطيكِ العاآآآفيه ع المجهوود الحلووو*
> *ورآآاجعه ان شااء الله بتخميناات والاجابات*
> *وموفقه لكل خير بحق الآل الكراآآم*
> *دمتي بعين الله*



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*وجودك هو الأروع قمر*
*وان شاء الله نشوف مشاركتك معنا*
*ما انحرم منك يالغلا*
*حالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بحفظ الباري*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *فكررة رووووووعهـ و مفيدة ..*
> 
> *تسلمين يــــ الغآلية ..*
> 
> *ع الطرح المتألق ..*
> 
> *يعطيك العآفية .."*
> 
> *لي عودة ..~*



*ياهلا وغلا ليلاس غناتي*
*الأروع هو حضورك*
*بأنتظار عودتك*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبااح الورد ..*
*رجعت بكم سؤال ..*
*ـ أهو مصنوع من الحديد ؟*
*ـ أ له أستخدامات متعدده؟*
*ـ أ ممكن تكون له رائحة ؟*


*الله يعطيكِ العاآفيه نهووض*
*دمتي بخير..*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*يسمه تعالى ..*

*امممممممم*
*يوضع على الطاولة ..  وله عدة مقاسات ..يوضع في المطبخ  ..  وجماد   ..*
*ويستخدم في غرفة النوم  وليس مصنوعاً من الخشب ولا البلاستيك  ولا القماش ...*

*هل  يدخل الحديد في تركيبه ؟*
*هل يمكن حمله من مكان  لآخر  ؟*
*هل يصدر عنه صوت عند تشغيله  ؟؟*

*صفاء حبابة ..*
*ليش ما تريدينا  نخمن الإجلبة ؟؟؟؟؟*
*يمكن تكون صح ...!!!!!!*

----------


## ليلاس

*أهو موجود في السسيآرة ؟؟*

*هل يستخدم في المدرسة ؟؟*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-03-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يوضع على الطاولة .. وله عدة مقاسات ..يوضع في المطبخ .. وجماد ..
ويستخدم في غرفة النوم *وليس* مصنوعاً من الخشب ولا البلاستيك ولا القماش ...

*هل استخدامه شخصي ؟؟
هل يوضع في الحقيبة ؟؟
هل يستخدمه النساء والرجال ؟
*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صبااح الورد ..*
> *ياصباح الخيرات والليرات*
> *رجعت بكم سؤال ..*
> *يالله نشوف*
> *ـ أهو مصنوع من الحديد ؟*
> *لا ليس مصنوع من الحديد*
> *ـ أ له أستخدامات متعدده؟*
> *ممكن ان يكون له عدة استخدامات*
> *ـ أ ممكن تكون له رائحة ؟*
> ...



*بالتوفيق لكم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *يسمه تعالى ..*
> 
> *امممممممم*
> *يوضع على الطاولة .. وله عدة مقاسات ..يوضع في المطبخ .. وجماد ..*
> *ويستخدم في غرفة النوم وليس مصنوعاً من الخشب ولا البلاستيك ولا القماش ...* 
> *هل يدخل الحديد في تركيبه ؟*
> *لا لايدخل الحديد في تركيبه*
> *هل يمكن حمله من مكان لآخر ؟*
> *نعم يمكن حمله من مكان لآخر*
> ...



*بالتوفيق لكم يارب*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *أهو موجود في السسيآرة ؟؟*
> *نعم ممكن ان يوضع في السيارة*
> 
> *هل يستخدم في المدرسة ؟؟
> نعم يستخدم في المدرسة
> *



*تحياتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يوضع على الطاولة .. وله عدة مقاسات ..يوضع في المطبخ .. وجماد ..
> ويستخدم في غرفة النوم *وليس* مصنوعاً من الخشب ولا البلاستيك ولا القماش ...
> 
> *هل استخدامه شخصي ؟؟*
> *لا ليس شخصي*
> *هل يوضع في الحقيبة ؟؟*
> *نعم يوضع في الحقيبة*
> *هل يستخدمه النساء والرجال ؟*
> *نعم يستخدمه الرجال والنساء*



*بالتوفيق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هذا ما توصلتم له الى الآن*
*يالله شدو الهمة قريب بتوصلوا للحل*
*جماد*
*غير مصنوع من الخشب*
*ممكن ان يتواجد في المطبخ*
*ممكن استخدامه في غرفة النوم*
*ليس مصنوع من البلاستيك*
*ليس مصنوع من القماش*
*ممكن ان يوضع على الطاولة*
*له عدة مقاسات*
*ليس مصنوع من الحديد*
*ممكن ان يكون له عدة استخدامات*
*ليس له رائحة*
*يمكن حمله من مكان لآخر*
*لايصدر صوتا عند حمله*
*ممكن ان يوضع في السيارة*
*نعم يستخدم في المدرسة*
*استخدامه ليس شخصياً*
*ممكن ان يوضع في الحقيبة*
*يستخدمه الرجال والنساء*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيكِ العافيه اختي ..

مسابقة حلووة....

اجابتي/
الكأس....

ان شاء الله صحيحة ...

كل المودة...

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يَ هـلآ 

ممكن 

يعني ممكن  :embarrest: 

منآديل !

----------

صفآء الروح (10-03-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> الله يعطيكِ العافيه اختي ..
> 
> مسابقة حلووة....
> 
> اجابتي/
> الكأس....
> 
> ...



*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*يعافيك ربي اخوي*
*الحلو هو تشريفك متصفحي*
*بس للأسف الإجابة خطأ*
*ان شاء الله مرة ثانية تصيب* 
*ما انحرم من حضورك*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يَ هـلآ 
> 
> ممكن 
> 
> يعني ممكن 
> 
> منآديل !



*ياهلا روح غناتي*
*بس للأسف الإجابة خطأ*
*يالله حاولو تسألو اكثر*
*وان شاء الله توصلوا للأجابة الصحيحة*
*ما انحرم منكم يارب*
*تحياتي لكِ*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتي .. 

ودام اجابتي الاولى مو صحيحة ..

راح اقول لك الاجابة الثانية ..

وبعدها اذا طلعة خطأ بشارك معاكم في الصندوق الثاني ..

الاجابة هي ،،، الدفتر ..

كل المودة...

----------

صفآء الروح (10-02-2010)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*كنت بقول الدفتر بس قالوهـ قبلي* 
*بقول القـــــــــــــــــــــــــلمــ >>المشكله يصنع من بلاستيك!!*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-03-2010)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

كان في بالي المناديل والقرآن الكريم بس سبقوني الإخوان والأخوات 
راق لي طرحكم اخت صفاء الروح وسأسأل الأسئلة التالية 
هل يعمل بالكهرباء ؟
هل هو مصنوع من جلد ؟ 
هل يستطيع حمل الماء ؟

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تسلمي خيتي .. 
> 
> ودام اجابتي الاولى مو صحيحة ..
> 
> راح اقول لك الاجابة الثانية ..
> 
> وبعدها اذا طلعة خطأ بشارك معاكم في الصندوق الثاني ..
> ...



*وعليكم السلام والرحمة*
*ياهلا اخوي مر ثانية*
*بس للأسف الأجابة خطأ*
*انت قربت اشوي*
*وان شاء الله نشوفك مرة ثانية* 
*تحياتي لك*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *كنت بقول الدفتر بس قالوهـ قبلي* 
> *بقول القـــــــــــــــــــــــــلمــ >>المشكله يصنع من بلاستيك!!*



*ياهلا وردة* 
*نورتي المسابقة*
*اجابتك خطأ للأسف*
*حاولي مرة ثانية*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> كان في بالي المناديل والقرآن الكريم بس سبقوني الإخوان والأخوات 
> راق لي طرحكم اخت صفاء الروح وسأسأل الأسئلة التالية 
> هل يعمل بالكهرباء ؟
> هل هو مصنوع من جلد ؟ 
> هل يستطيع حمل الماء ؟



*ياهلا فيك اخوي قطرة*
*ما شاء الله عليك*
*تراك قلت الأجابة*
*يالله ابغاك تقولها مرة ثانية لأنك ما حددت*
*في اجابة قالوها زي ما قلت بس الثانية محد قالها*
هل يعمل بالكهرباء ؟
*لا لايعمل بالكهرباء*
هل هو مصنوع من جلد ؟ 
*ليس مصنوع من الجلد*
هل يستطيع حمل الماء ؟
*لا لايستطيع حمل الماء*

*تحياتي لكم*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم فرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..

صباحكم رضا ..

ماشاء الله ..التفاعل كان روعة..
جيت بـ خمّن وبحط اسألة ..
بس ماشاء الله الأخ قطرة عطاء جابها صح ...
موفق أخوي بحق القرآن العظيم...وَ ربه ..



نهوووض يعطيك العافية حبيبتي..
ع الجهد الشاهق..وتسلمي ع الكنز الثمين المُعبأ به صندوقك...
حفظكِ الله بحق آياته..

وإن شاء الله يكون لي حضور أكبر
 في البحث الجديد عن المُلقى بالصندوق..

موفقة دائماً وأبدا..
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

صفآء الروح (10-03-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صبااح الورد ..*
*اني بقول / القرآن الكريم* 
*تحياااتي..*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-03-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*مبرووك اخ قطرة 
بانتظار الصندوق والمخبأ فيه*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-03-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...*

*والله ..*
*{{  قطرة عطاء   }}..*
*صار بحراً من العطاء* 
*لأنه أعطى  الصحيح من القول ...*
*بس يا ريت يأتي* 
*ويقولها بواضح  القول* 
*الذي بالصندوق هو*

*{ كتاب القرآن الكريم }*

*ولا يكتفي بمجرد الإشارة لذلك* 
*من خلال شكه وظنه بما سيقوله ...*
*ويأتي بعد ذلك بأسئلة  وصفية* 


*شكرنا وتباريكنا لكم* 
*اخي العزيز ..*
*{ بحر عطاء }..*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-03-2010)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

كلنا فائزون ان شاء الله 
القرآن الكريم نور الله قلوبنا به هو الاجابة 
بانتظار المسابقة التالية

----------

صفآء الروح (10-03-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم فرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ..
> 
> صباحكم رضا ..
> 
> ماشاء الله ..التفاعل كان روعة..
> جيت بـ خمّن وبحط اسألة ..
> بس ماشاء الله الأخ قطرة عطاء جابها صح ...
> موفق أخوي بحق القرآن العظيم...وَ ربه ..
> 
> ...



*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* 
*صباحك ورد يا قمر ويا ريحانة المنتدى انتي*
*وان شاء الله دوم نشوف هذا التفاعل وبركة دعواتش يارب*
*فعلا الأخ قطرة جابها صح وبسرعة*
*ما توقعت يتوصلوا الأعضاء للأجابة بهذي السرعة*
*طلعوا عباقرة اعضائنا ماشاء الله*
*الله يوفقهم يارب*
*والله يعافيش حبيبتي وربي ما يحرمني من تشجيعك ابد*
*وان شاء الله نشوفكم في المخبأ الجديد*
*خالص تحياتي لكِ*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صبااح الورد ..*
> *اني بقول / القرآن الكريم* 
> *تحياااتي..*



*صباح  الفل والياسمين*
*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*فعلا الإجابة هي القرآن الكريم*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مبرووك اخ قطرة 
> بانتظار الصندوق والمخبأ فيه*



*ياهى عفاف غناتي*
*انتظرونا مع الصندوق الجديد*
*تحياتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...*
> 
> *والله ..*
> *{{ قطرة عطاء }}..*
> *صار بحراً من العطاء* 
> *لأنه أعطى الصحيح من القول ...*
> *بس يا ريت يأتي* 
> *ويقولها بواضح القول* 
> *الذي بالصندوق هو*
> ...



*ياهلا موالية غناتي*
*والله فعلا كلامش*
*قطرة عطاء صار بحرا من العطاء*
*الله يعطيش العافية خيتو*
*وربي ما يحرمني منكم*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> كلنا فائزون ان شاء الله 
> القرآن الكريم نور الله قلوبنا به هو الاجابة 
> بانتظار المسابقة التالية



*ياهلا اخوي قطرة عطاء*
*الف الف مبروك لك الفوز*
*فعلا اجابتك صحيحة*
*ربي يعطيك العافية*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*صباح الخير*
*الإجابة كانت* 
*{ القرآن الكريم }*

*وجابها الأخ قطرة عطاء*
*ويستحق التقاييم الخمسة ووهذا هو الوسام*

*الف مبروك لك اخوي* 
*وسيتم تقييم كل من شارك معانا*
*وانتظرونا مع المخبأ الجديد*
*لكم خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن في الأنتظار

----------


## ليلاس

*"الف مبروك أخوي ؛ قطرة عطآء ..*

*يعطيكم العآفية ..*

*بـــ الانتظآر ..*

----------


## عنيده

مسابقه عجبتني حدها ..

في انتظار اللغز الثاني ..

موفقه خيه لكل خير ..

تستحقي التقيم ..

----------

صفآء الروح (10-05-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم والرحمة*
*اهلا بكم جميعا*




> ونحن في الأنتظار







> *"الف مبروك أخوي ؛ قطرة عطآء ..*
> 
> *يعطيكم العآفية ..*
> 
> *بـــ الانتظآر ..*







> مسابقه عجبتني حدها .. 
> في انتظار اللغز الثاني .. 
> موفقه خيه لكل خير .. 
> 
> تستحقي التقيم ..



*تسلمي عنوده*
*ويالله الألغاز جايتنكم*
*ما انحرم من روعة حضزركم*
*تقبلو تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم والرحمة*
*صباح الخير*
*ورجعنا مع لغز جديد*
*وشي مخبأ بالصندوق بإنتظار اسألتكم وتخميناتكم*
**
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مرحبا صفاء ..

ـ أهو كائن حي ..؟
ـ اله ألوان متعدده ..؟

----------


## عفاف الهدى

**

هل هو جماد؟
هل يستخدمه الذكور والأناث على السواء؟

----------


## ليلاس

*هل يمكن السفر به ..*

*هل يستخدم في الشآرع ..*

----------


## عنيده

مصنوع من البلاستك ؟؟

مصنوع من حديد ؟؟

نسبيا هو صغير ؟؟

موفقه ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مرحبا صفاء ..
> *ياهلا وغلا شذوي غناتي*
> ـ أهو كائن حي ..؟
> *لا ليس كائن حي*
> ـ اله ألوان متعدده ..؟
> *نعم يوجد له الوان متعددة*



*بالتوفيق يارب*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> **
> 
> هل هو جماد؟
> *نعم جماد*
> هل يستخدمه الذكور والأناث على السواء؟
> *نعم يستخدمه الذكور والإناث*



*بالتوفيق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هل يمكن السفر به ..*
> *نعم يمكن السفر به*
> 
> *هل يستخدم في الشآرع ..
> نعم يستخدم في الشارع
> *



*موفقين جميعاً*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> مصنوع من البلاستك ؟؟
> *قد يدخل البلاستيك في جزء منه وقد لا يدخل*
> 
> مصنوع من حديد ؟؟
> *في اجزاء منه قد تكون حديد*
> 
> نسبيا هو صغير ؟؟
> *قد يكون صغير وقد يكون كبير يعني احجام*
> 
> موفقه ..



*موفقين يارب*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صباآاح الوورد ..*

*ـ هل يستخدمه الاطفال ؟*
*ـ أ مصنوع من الجلد ؟*
*ـ أله استخدامات متعدده ؟*

*يعطيكِ العاآفيه قمرر*
*تحيآاتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *صباآاح الوورد ..*
> *يا صباح الخير يا وجه الخير*
> 
> *ـ هل يستخدمه الاطفال ؟*
> *نعم يستخدمه الأطفال بس الي يفهموا مو البيي يعني*
> *ـ أ مصنوع من الجلد ؟*
> *نعم قد يكون في جزء منه* 
> *ـ أله استخدامات متعدده ؟*
> *لا ليس له استخدامات متعددة*
> ...



*خالص تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*آهلييين حبابه ..*
*بخمن واتوكل ع الله ...*



*السيـــــارة ,,, ان شاء الله صح* 




*اذا مو صح بسكت خلاص ممنوع الكلام* 
*الله يعطيكِ الف عاآآفيه*
*دمتي بوود صفاآء* 



 :rose:

----------

صفآء الروح (10-07-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *آهلييين حبابه ..*
> *بخمن واتوكل ع الله ...*
> 
> 
> 
> *السيـــــارة ,,, ان شاء الله صح* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ياهلا وغلا غناتي*
*مع الأسف خطأ* 
*بس لا تسكتي*
*استمري في الأسئلة*
*وان شاء الله تتوصلي*
*ربي يوفقش يارب*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب جاء دوري اخمن 

حقيبة 
شنطة

ان شاء الله صح

والا استمر في الأسئلة

 :bigsmile:

----------

صفآء الروح (10-07-2010)

----------


## عنيده

انا اقول يمكن القلم ..

----------

صفآء الروح (10-07-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*مآدري أتوقع " عطر ..*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-07-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*يمكن الحذاء ..  أو الصندل   *

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *يمكن الحذاء .. أو الصندل*



*لقد تسرعت في الاجابة* 
*ليس الصندل او الحذاء* 
*الجوال او الساعة .. ساعة اليد*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-07-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> طيب جاء دوري اخمن 
> 
> حقيبة 
> شنطة
> 
> ان شاء الله صح
> 
> والا استمر في الأسئلة



*هلا وغلا عفاف غناتي*
*للأسف تخمينش غلط*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تحياتي لكِ*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> انا اقول يمكن القلم ..



*هلا عنود غناتي*
*نفس الشي غلط*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مآدري أتوقع " عطر ..*



*هلا ليلاس غناتوو*
*نفس الشي تخمينش غلط*
*ربي يعطيش العافية*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *يمكن الحذاء .. أو الصندل*







> *لقد تسرعت في الاجابة*
> 
> *ليس الصندل او الحذاء*
> 
> *الجوال او الساعة .. ساعة اليد*



*هلا والله موالية غناتي*
*زين غيرتي تخميناتش ولا راحت عليش*
*وما شاء الله عليش جبتيها صح*
*برافوووووووووو عليش*
*مع انش قلتي اجابتين*
*وبعدين قلتي ساعة اليد*
*اجباتش صحيحة موالية غناتي*
*الأجابة هي ساعة اليد*
*ربي يعطيش الف الف عافية*
*تقبلي خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ما شاء الله* 
*جت الأجابة بالسرعة ها المرة*
*بصراحة ما توقعت*
*ربي يعطيكم كلكم الف الف عافية*
*جابت الأجابة الأخت موالية حيدر*
*الأجابة كانت ساعة اليد*
**
*سيتم تقييم موالية خمس تقييمات*
*وهذا الوسام* 
**
*واقول للي ما حالفه الحظ الجايات اكثر ان شاء الله*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------

عفاف الهدى (10-07-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مبرووك لش خيو مواليه 

ويعطيش الله الف عافية 

صفوي 
وبانتظار الطلب اليديد

 :bigsmile:

----------

صفآء الروح (10-28-2010)

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

يّ هلآ

حماااااااااااااس ^^

مبروك موآلية ..!

وبالإنتظار ..=)

----------

صفآء الروح (10-28-2010)

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

مسآبقه رآئعه 
مبروك لخيتي موآليه ..
يسلمو خيتو صفآء ع الطرح
بآنتظآر الصندوق اليديد ..
تحيآتيـ .. ^_^

----------

صفآء الروح (10-28-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد*
> *ما شاء الله* 
> *جت الإجابة بالسرعة ها المرة*
> *بصراحة ما توقعت*
> *ربي يعطيكم كلكم الف الف عافية*
> *جابت الإجابة الأخت موالية حيدر*
> *الإجابة كانت ساعة اليد*
> **
> ...



 

*{ وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون }*

*والله لقد اخجلتِ تواضعي عزيزتي صفاء ..*
*وتفصد جبيني عرقاً من كثر الخجل ..*

*بارك الله بك ومتعك بكل ذرة عطاء ...*

*وبانتظار ما ستضعينه بالصندوق يا الغلا ...*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-28-2010)

----------


## عنيده

مبرووك مواليه ..

في انتظار الصندوق الثالث ..

موفقه لكل خير ..

----------

صفآء الروح (10-28-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*مبرووك غنآتي موآلية ..*

*بـــ الانتظآر ..|*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-28-2010)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

> *{ وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون }*
> 
> *والله لقد اخجلتِ تواضعي عزيزتي صفاء ..*
> *وتفصد جبيني عرقاً من كثر الخجل ..* 
> *بارك الله بك ومتعك بكل ذرة عطاء ...* 
> 
> *وبانتظار ما ستضعينه بالصندوق يا الغلا ...*



ألف مبروك اخت موالية تستاهلين كل خير 
اخت صفاء الروح مسابقة مميزة ووسام ذوق بارك الله فيكم وفي طرحكم ونتطلع للمزيد

----------

صفآء الروح (10-28-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجناا بهم يا الله ..~* 

*مــــــآشآآء الله مسآبقة رووعة .... (رآآحت علي)* 
*للأسف ماأنتبهت لها علشـــآآن أشآآرك* 
*فيهـآ إثآآرة وحمــــــآآس .. وبرمجة عقل* 
*إن شآء الله أشارككم في الصندوق القآدم*
*يسلموو غـآليتي ..* 
***صفـــآء الرووح*** 
*على الطرح المتألق والأفكآر الجذآبة* 
*وألف مبرووك للفـآئزين* 
*(قطرة عطـــآء.. موآلية حيدر)* 
*تستـآهلوو كل خير.. والوســــآم رووعة*
*عليكم بألف عــــــآفية*

*موفقين جميعـــــآآ* 
*تحيـــآآتي..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

صفآء الروح (10-28-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم  الله الرحمن الرحيم ..*

*{ وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله }*

*أحبتي ...*

*لمثلكم ترق الكلمات ..*
*ويشدو بها طائر الصداح ..*
*ينضحها قطرات ولاء ..*
*من فيض الألطاف الإلهية* 
*دمتم احبتي ودامت ألطافكم* 
*تهطل كما الغيث المنهمي ...*

*شكري ممزوج بدعائي* 
*لكل من فاهت شفتاه* 
*بتهنئة للموالية* 

*دمتم بكل ود وحب لآل محمد* 
*( صلى الله عليه وآله )*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اعتذر لكم على التأخير*
*ولي عودة ان شاء الله*
*تحياتي لكم*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجناا بهم يا الله ..~* 
> 
> *مــــــآشآآء الله مسآبقة رووعة .... (رآآحت علي)* 
> *للأسف ماأنتبهت لها علشـــآآن أشآآرك* 
> *فيهـآ إثآآرة وحمــــــآآس .. وبرمجة عقل* 
> *إن شآء الله أشارككم في الصندوق القآدم*
> *يسلموو غـآليتي ..* 
> ***صفـــآء الرووح*** 
> *على الطرح المتألق والأفكآر الجذآبة* 
> ...



*ياهلا رنيم غناتي*
*نورتي المسابقة*
*وتونا في البداية ما فاتش شي*
*يالله نتظرش معانا*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم والرحمة*
*صباح الخير*
*ورجعنا مع لغز جديد*
*وشي مخبأ بالصندوق بإنتظار اسألتكم وتخميناتكم*
**
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يا هلا 
وحشتنا هالمسابقه 
وقبل كل شي
موالية تريد الوسام الي عطيتيها اياه تراه ضاع منها 


التخمين 

هل هو جماد؟
هل يستخدم في غرفة النوم؟
هل له طعم ورائحة؟

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*هلا بيج يمعودة وين هالغيبة* 
*ومثل ما كَالت لش عفاف ..*
*الموالية طار وسامها* 
*والحين تريده يرجع مكانه ..*
*ما قولكِ في ذلك ...  !!*

*عفيه حبابة صفاء* 
*رجعي الوسام* 
*عشان أشارك وياكم بالمسابقة ..*

*تؤجل الأسئلة لحين عودة الوسام ...*

*تحياتي   يالغلا   ****

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـآ بهم يآكريم ..~* 

*صبآحك ضيآآء ورحمة ..* 
*أهلآ ومرحبـــآآ بالصندوق ومايخبؤه لنا من أسرآآر ..* 

*يسرني أن أكون أول مشآآركة في هذآ الصندوق ..* 
*~...نبدأ بسم الله ... ~ * 

*هل هو جمـــــــــآآد ..؟؟*
*هل يستخدمه الرجال والنسآء ..؟؟*
*هل هو موجود في البيت ..؟؟*
*هل هو صغير الحجم..؟؟*


*تحيــــــآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

صفآء الروح (11-09-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*هل يستخدم في الأسوآق ؟؟*

*هل هو مصنوع من البلآستك ؟؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> يا هلا 
> وحشتنا هالمسابقه 
> وقبل كل شي
> موالية تريد الوسام الي عطيتيها اياه تراه ضاع منها 
> 
> 
> التخمين 
> 
> هل هو جماد؟
> ...



*ياهلا عفاف غناتي*
*ان شاء الله خير يارب*
*الرد على الأسئلة في الإقتباس*
*تحياتي لك*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *هلا بيج يمعودة وين هالغيبة* 
> *ومثل ما كَالت لش عفاف ..*
> *الموالية طار وسامها* 
> *والحين تريده يرجع مكانه ..*
> *ما قولكِ في ذلك ... !!*
> 
> *عفيه حبابة صفاء* 
> ...



*ياهلا موالية حبيبتي*
*متغبيين في ها الدنيا*
*بالنسبة للوسام ارسلي لشبكة الناصرة يحطه الش في توقيعش لأنة هو المسؤول عن وضع هذي الأشياء*
*وهذا هو الوسام* 
**
*وان شاء يرجع الش* 
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنـآ بهم يآكريم ..~* 
> 
> *صبآحك ضيآآء ورحمة ..* 
> *أهلآ ومرحبـــآآ بالصندوق ومايخبؤه لنا من أسرآآر ..* 
> 
> *يسرني أن أكون أول مشآآركة في هذآ الصندوق ..* 
> *~...نبدأ بسم الله ... ~* 
> 
> *هل هو جمـــــــــآآد ..؟؟*
> ...



*هلا وغلا رنيم غناتي*
*نورتي المسابقة بمشاركتك*
*ما ننحرم منك يارب*
*الرد في الأقتباس*
*تحياتي*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هل يستخدم في الأسوآق ؟؟*
> *نعم يستخدم في الأسواق*
> 
> *هل هو مصنوع من البلآستك ؟؟
> لا ليس مصنوع من البلاستيك
> *



*ياهلا ليلاس غناتي*
*تسلمي على المشاركة*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا غنااتي ..*
*وحشتنا المسايقه وانتي اكثر ..*

*ـ هل هو من زجاج ؟*
*ـ يستخدمه الاطفال ؟*
*ـ هل هو سائل ؟*


*تحيااتي لكِ..*

----------


## ليلاس

*هل له ألوآن ؟؟*

*هل هو من وسآئل الزينـــــــــــــة ؟؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *مرحبا غنااتي ..*
> *وحشتنا المسايقه وانتي اكثر ..*
> 
> *ـ هل هو من زجاج ؟*
> *لا ليس من الزجاج*
> *ـ يستخدمه الاطفال ؟*
> *ممكن يستخدمه الأطفال بس مو الصغار مرة*
> *ـ هل هو سائل ؟*
> *لا ليس سائل*
> ...



*ياهلا والله شذوي*
*وانتي اكثر واحشتني*
*الرد بالإقتباس* 
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*تقبلي تحياتي*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هل له ألوآن ؟؟*
> *نعم له الوان*
> 
> *هل هو من وسآئل الزينـــــــــــــة ؟؟*
> *اممم ممكن يعتبر من وسائل الزينة*



*ربي يعطيش العافية ليلاس غناتي*
*خلاص تحياتي لكِ*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*جاء وقت التخمين 

يمكن يكون شمعة*

----------


## ليلاس

*هل هو قــــــــآبل للكسر ..؟؟؟*

----------

صفآء الروح (11-09-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *جاء وقت التخمين 
> 
> يمكن يكون شمعة*



*هلا عفاف*
*لا خطأ ليس شمعة*
*بالتوفيق يارب*
*تحياتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هل هو قــــــــآبل للكسر ..؟؟؟*



*هلا ليلاس غناتي*
*لا ليس قابل للكسر*
*تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*هلا صفااء*

*ـ هل مصنوع من الخشب ؟*

*ـ هل هو ضروري لمن يستخدمه؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هلا صفااء*
> 
> *ـ هل مصنوع من الخشب ؟*
> *لا ليس مصنوع من الخشب*
> 
> *ـ هل هو ضروري لمن يستخدمه؟*
> *على حسب احيانا يكون ضوروي واحيانا يكون بس ديكور او زينة ههه*



*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*بالتوفيق يارب*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اممممممممممممممم

احترت واااااااااااااااايد

طيب ممكن يكون في المجلس ؟

ممكن يهدى؟؟*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*وأخيرا رجع لي الوسام* 
*يا صفاء ...*
*والله لا يضيع  حق وراه مطالب ..* 
*بس لو الله يهديش يا  صفاء ..*
*وتعطينا أول حرف ..جان زين ...* 
*وما تخلينا نحتار ..*
*لأني كنتُ متابعة بصمت ...*
*وهذه الأوصاف جمعتها كلها ..* 
*امممممممممممم*

*موجود في البيت ..وممكن يستخدم في غرفة النوم ...*
*وجماد تستخدمه النساء أكثر من الرجال...*
*لا يؤكل وله طعم ورائحة ..*
*وله أحجام مختلفة .. ويستخدم في الأسواق ..*
*وهو ليس ضروري .. وله عدة ألوان ..*
* ممكن يكون للزينة والديكور ..*
*ليس بسائل ..ولا هو مصنوع من الخشب* 
*ولا الزجاج ولا البلاستيك* 
*وليس قابل للكسر ...*
*يستخدمه الأطفال الكبار وليس الصغار مرة ..!!!*

*يمكن ..   { مرطب شفايف }*

*لأن حتى الرجال شفايفهم تتشقق* 
*خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ*

*ما أدري عنج شنو حاطة بهالصندوق  ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اما اني دار راسي وقمت اخربط 
بما انه مو خشب ولا زجاج ولا بلاستك 
يمكن يكون قماش  

مثلا سجادة صلاة او سجادة للبيت 
او ممكن يكون كنب

وساحوني تهت بأفكاري وهذا الي طلع معاي :wacko:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*لفاف ...شال*

----------

صفآء الروح (11-09-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  

*صفصف = صفوية =*
* صفاوي = صفيوووووو* 
*يمكن يكون ...* 
*بودرة جسم أو مزيل العرق ...*
*هههههههههههههه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ممكن يكون نشاف ؟!

----------

صفآء الروح (11-09-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *صفصف = صفوية =*
> *صفاوي = صفيوووووو* 
> *يمكن يكون ...* 
> *بودرة جسم أو مزيل العرق ...*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*



 

*تعالي * 
*ربما علبة ماكياج* 

*{ ميك أب }*
*له طعم ورائحة ولكنه لا يؤكل* 
*خخخخخخ*





*وسامحيني على كثرة التخمينات ..*
*يالغلا وأرجو منك  إبراء الذمة !!!*
*بحق الحسين ( عليه السلام )...*

----------

صفآء الروح (11-09-2010)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الماما بتقول 
ورد مجفف 
واختي بتقول كريم

----------

صفآء الروح (11-09-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *اممممممممممممممم
> 
> احترت واااااااااااااااايد
> 
> طيب ممكن يكون في المجلس ؟
> 
> ممكن يهدى؟؟*



*هلا غناتي عفاف*
*ممكن يكون في اي مكان*
*يعني على حسب ما تبغي تحطيه*
*وممكن يهدى كمان*
*بالتوفيق لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *وأخيرا رجع لي الوسام* 
> *يا صفاء ...*
> *والله لا يضيع حق وراه مطالب ..* 
> *بس لو الله يهديش يا صفاء ..*
> *وتعطينا أول حرف ..جان زين ...* 
> *وما تخلينا نحتار ..*
> *لأني كنتُ متابعة بصمت ...*
> ...



*ياهلا وغلا موالية غناتي*
*اي والله صدقتي ما ضاع حق وراه مطالب*
*بس خطأ مو مرطب شافيف*
*بالتوفيق يااارب*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اما اني دار راسي وقمت اخربط 
> بما انه مو خشب ولا زجاج ولا بلاستك 
> يمكن يكون قماش 
> 
> مثلا سجادة صلاة او سجادة للبيت 
> او ممكن يكون كنب
> 
> وساحوني تهت بأفكاري وهذا الي طلع معاي



*ماعاش من يدور راسكم*
*قربتي عفاف*
*ممكن يكون من القماش هو*
*بس مو سجادة ولا كنب ومن عندي بقول لش بعد ولا هو من الثياب ههه*
*بالتوفيق*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *لفاف ...شال*



*هلا شذوي*
*لا خطأ*






> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *صفصف = صفوية =*
> *صفاوي = صفيوووووو* 
> *يمكن يكون ...* 
> *بودرة جسم أو مزيل العرق ...*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*



 *هلا موالية جميع التداليع دلعتيني وياها هههههههه*
*لا خطأ مع الأسف*




> ممكن يكون نشاف ؟!



*هلا روح غناتي*
*كمان خطأ*
*حاولو مرة  اخرى*
*الله يوفقكم يارب*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *تعالي* 
> *ربما علبة ماكياج*  
> *{ ميك أب }*
> *له طعم ورائحة ولكنه لا يؤكل* 
> *خخخخخخ* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هلا بك مرة اخرى*
*صحيح له طعم ورائحة ولا يؤكل*
*بس مو ميك اب*
*وهو كل شي عدنا له طعم ورائحة حتى مثلا علبة الكرتون لها طعم ورائحة ولا ئؤكل* 
*ومبرية الذمة غناتي*
*وانتي بعد بيحينا وابري ذمتنا ولا تنسينا من الدعاء*
*الله يسر اليكم يارب*
*دمتم بحفظ الرحمن*
*تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> الماما بتقول 
> ورد مجفف 
> واختي بتقول كريم



*هلا عفاف غناتي*
*مع الأسف خطأ جواب الماما*
*واختك كمان*
*تحياتي لكم*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اذا عجزتو عن الحل قولوا لي*
*وراح اضع الجواب*
*عشان لا يدور راسكم زيادة*
*ربي يعطيكم العافية*
*دمتم بسعادة*

----------


## مضراوي

اتوقع شنطه

----------

صفآء الروح (11-09-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اتوقع شنطه



*واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد*
*ما شاء الله عليكم اخوي*
*اول مرة تشارك وجبتها ما شاء الله عليك*
*جوابك صح 100 %*
*ربي يعطيك الف الف عااااااااااافية*
*وسيتم التقييم ×5*
*وراجعة بالوسام قريب*
*تقبل خالص تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*
*ربي يعطيك الف عافية*

----------

مضراوي (11-10-2010)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*واخيراً وصلت الإجابة الصحيحة*
*وتوصل اليها اخونا العزيز ~..M!kage (مضراوي)*
*وكان مافي الصندوق هو* 
*حقيبة او شنطة*
**
*ربي يعطيك الف الف عافية* 
*وتستحق الخمسة تقاييم*
*بلإضافة الى الوسام*
**
*وربي يعطيكم الف عافية جميها*
*انتظرونا مع الصندوق الجديد*
*تقبلوا خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف مبرووووك اخوووك
عجبني هالمرة الصندوق

----------

مضراوي (11-10-2010)

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

بكل سرور أزف أجمل تهنئة لأخينا 
الكريم ** 
*{{ مضراوي }}* 
فألف مليار مبارك لكم أخي المحترم  
ومن نجاح لنجاحات يا رب ... 




*صفيووووووووو* 
بذمتج مو هالشنطة أكبر 




من هالصنيديق ...!!!!؟؟؟
*  اشلون دخلتيها هي مع بناتها* 

*هههههههههههه*




مودعة بالله ورسوله ...
غناتيييييييييييي

----------

مضراوي (11-10-2010)

----------


## ليلاس

*ألف مبرروووك أخووي ..*

*عجبني الصندوق هل المررة .."*

*يعطيك العآفية ..~*

----------


## مضراوي

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *واخيراً وصلت الإجابة الصحيحة*
> *وتوصل اليها اخونا العزيز ~..M!kage (مضراوي)*
> *وكان مافي الصندوق هو* 
> *حقيبة او شنطة*
> **
> *ربي يعطيك الف الف عافية* 
> *وتستحق الخمسة تقاييم*
> ...



عليكم السلام ,,
الله يعافيك ,,
صراحه ماتوقعت افووز  :grin: 
واشكرك اختي ع الوساام ..
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
وبنتظار الصندوق الجديد ..
تحياتي ,,

----------


## مضراوي

> الف مبرووووك اخوووك
> عجبني هالمرة الصندوق



الله يبارك فيك اختي عفاف ..
يعطيك العافيه ..

----------


## مضراوي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> بكل سرور أزف أجمل تهنئة لأخينا 
> الكريم **
> 
> *{{ مضراوي }}*
> 
> فألف مليار مبارك لكم أخي المحترم 
> ...



الله يبارك فيك ..
الجميع ان شاء الله ,,
يعطيك العافيه ,,
تحياتي ,,

----------


## مضراوي

> *ألف مبرروووك أخووي ..*
> 
> *عجبني الصندوق هل المررة .."*
> 
> *يعطيك العآفية ..~*



الله يبارك فيك ..
يعطيك ربي الف عافيه .
تحياتي,,

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

آلف آلف آلف مبرووك خيو ..
وآني كل مرره آبغى أشآرك وآوصل في النهآيه هع ..
خيتو صفآء مسآبقه جدآ جميله ..
تحيآتيـ لكـِ ..

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم والرحمة*
*صباح الخير*
*ورجعنا مع لغز جديد*
*وشي مخبأ بالصندوق بإنتظار اسألتكم وتخميناتكم*
**
*بالتوفيق لكم جميعا*
*ومأجورين في مصاب سيد الشهداء(ع)*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مرحبا ..*

*هو جماد ؟* 
*له ألوان ؟*
*استخداماته للرجال والنساء ؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ياهلا شذوي الغلا*




> *مرحبا ..*
> 
> *هو جماد ؟* 
> *نعم جماد*
> *له ألوان ؟*
> *نعم له الوان*
> *استخداماته للرجال والنساء ؟*
> *نعم يستخدمه الرجال والنساء*



*موفقة بحق الحسين*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طيب وين انشوفه في 

غرفة النوم؟

الحمام؟

المطبخ؟

الشارع؟

----------


## ليلاس

*له أحجآم ؟؟*

*هل هو من زجآج ؟؟*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*هلا عفاف غناتي*




> طيب وين انشوفه في 
> 
> غرفة النوم؟
> *نعم ممكن يتواجد في غرفة النوم*
> 
> الحمام؟
> *امم ممكن بعد يتواجد في الحمام*
> 
> المطبخ؟
> ...



*موفقين*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*ياهلا ليلاس قمر*




> *له أحجآم ؟؟
> نعم له احجام
> *
> 
> *هل هو من زجآج ؟؟
> نعم يدخل في تكوينه الزجاج
> *



*موفقة يااارب*

----------


## ليلاس

*هل إستخدآمه خطيير على الأطفاال؟؟*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*العطر ..*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *هل إستخدآمه خطيير على الأطفاال؟؟*



*قد يكون خطير نوعاً ما*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *العطر ..*



*لا ليس العطر*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اممممممممم 
يمكن يكون الفاين 
الكلينكس

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بخمن مره جديدة وبقول يمكن* 

*الكهرباء (الليت او اللمبه ــ الثريا*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اممممممممم 
> يمكن يكون الفاين 
> الكلينكس



*لا ليس الفاين*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *بخمن مره جديدة وبقول يمكن* 
> 
> *الكهرباء (الليت او اللمبه ــ الثريا*



*لا خطأ كمان مو الكهرباء*

----------

عفاف الهدى (01-02-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اممممم 
طيب يمكن يكون كريم عصارة دهان

----------


## موالية حيدر

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*يمكن ولاعـــة*

----------


## مضراوي

السلام عليكم 
يمكن تكون ساعه ..؟؟

----------

صفآء الروح (01-05-2011)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> اممممم 
> طيب يمكن يكون كريم عصارة دهان



*لا خطأ*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> * بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> 
> *يمكن ولاعـــة*



*لا مو ولاعة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> السلام عليكم 
> يمكن تكون ساعه ..؟؟



*لا مو ساعة*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*بقرب اليكم اشوي*
*شي الكل يستخدمه الحين*
*واذا استخدمه يحس روحه ما يستغني عنه*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*جوال او لاب توب*

----------


## صفآء الروح

> *جوال او لاب توب*



*واحد منهم صح*
*كان حددتيه*
*وبما انش قلتيه الأول فبعتبره الش صح*
*يعني الأجابة الصحيحة هي الجوال*
*ممتااااااااااازة*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية غناتي*
*وسوف اعود لك بالوسام والتقاييم في وقت اخر*
*ما انحرم منك يارب*
*خالص تحياتي يالغلا*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تهانينا شذوي 
موفقة الغالي
وتسلم صفوي 
على هيك تسلاية
 بتحرك المخ :amuse:

----------

صفآء الروح (01-05-2011)

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*مليار مبارك للغالية* 
*شذى الزهراء* 
*ومن نجاح إلى نجاحات يا رب* 

*تستاهلين الوسام يالغلا ***


*صفصف* 
*بانتظار ما ستضعينه في الصندوق ..*
*ولك كل الود ***

----------

صفآء الروح (01-05-2011)

----------


## ليلاس

*أهنيك ششذآوي ..*

*يعطيك ربي الف عآإفيــــــه ..~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*صفاء ..*
*تسلميين غنآتي* 
*والله من أول تخمين كنت بكتب جوال غيرت رأيي* 
*بس في النهاية قررت انه الجوال وتوكلت ع الله وقلته* 
*ع كلا ..*
*الله يعطيكِ الف عآافيه*
*ودووم بانتظار ماتقدمية من مميزات هنآ*
*حماكِ المولى غاليتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عفاف ، موالية ، ليلاس*
*مشكوورات غنااتو ع التهئنه الحلوة*
*الله يبارك بعمركم ياارب*
*وماانحرم منكن يارب*
*ودي...*

----------

صفآء الروح (01-05-2011)

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
*مساء الخير*
*الإجابة كانت* 
*{ الجوال }*

*وجابهتا الغالية شذى الزهراء*
*الف مبروك وربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*وتستحقي  التقاييم الخمسة ووهذا هو الوسام*

*الف مبروك لك مرة ثانية* 
*وحظ اوفر للبفية*
*وانتظرونا مع المخبأ الجديد*
*لكم خالص تحياتي*
*دمتم بحفظ الباري*

----------

شذى الزهراء (01-06-2011)

----------


## صفآء الروح

> تهانينا شذوي 
> موفقة الغالي
> وتسلم صفوي 
> على هيك تسلاية
> بتحرك المخ



*ياهلا عفاف غناتي*
*الله يسلمش غناتي*
*وعقبال ما يكون الفوز حليفك*
*لك ودي*






> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *مليار مبارك للغالية* 
> *شذى الزهراء* 
> *ومن نجاح إلى نجاحات يا رب*  
> *تستاهلين الوسام يالغلا *** 
> 
> *صفصف* 
> *بانتظار ما ستضعينه في الصندوق ..*
> ...



*ياهلا موالية الغلا*
*تسلمي وانتظرونا مع الجديد*
*تحياتي لك*




> *أهنيك ششذآوي ..*
> 
> *يعطيك ربي الف عآإفيــــــه ..~*







> *صفاء ..*
> *تسلميين غنآتي* 
> *والله من أول تخمين كنت بكتب جوال غيرت رأيي* 
> *بس في النهاية قررت انه الجوال وتوكلت ع الله وقلته* 
> *ع كلا ..*
> *الله يعطيكِ الف عآافيه*
> *ودووم بانتظار ماتقدمية من مميزات هنآ*
> *حماكِ المولى غاليتي*



*ياهلا شذوي غناتي*
*الله يسلمش يالغلا*
*الف مبروك لك الفوز*
*ربي يعطيش الف عافية*
*ويقضي حوائجك جميعا*
*خالص تحياتي*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم*
> *مساء الخير*
> *الإجابة كانت* 
> *{ الجوال }*
> 
> *وجابهتا الغالية شذى الزهراء*
> *الف مبروك وربي يعطيش الف عافية*
> *وتستحقي التقاييم الخمسة ووهذا هو الوسام*
> ...



 

* وعليكم السلام والرحمه*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*الله يبارك بعمركِ غنااتي*
*ومشكووورة ع الوسام وع التقاييم*
*ربي يعطيكِ العآفيه*
*دمتي بسعاده غناتي*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 



*شو    !!*

*وين صار الصندوق* 
*يا صفصف ... !!!!!*
*لساتك ما خبيت فيه شيء   ؟؟!!!!!*

----------

